
Apple Now Has $194B in Cash - Red_Tarsius
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/27/apple-now-has-194-billion-in-cash/#.fewf6c:py0d
======
ChuckMcM
Such an awesomely stunning number. Waiting on a repatriation holiday. I wonder
if it affects the currency exchange rates of the countries where it is stashed
:-)

